# Lexington, KY, young f/s, sable, calm nice good w/ dogs



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

*SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - HELP ME - CENTRAL
*

*Lexington, KY: Two Bonded GSDs Need Rescue! *

****************************************************************








*POSTED 5/9 At this time, the shelter is seeking assistance from breed specific rescues only.
*
* If anyone can provide rescue, please contact me directly at [email protected]

*














*These two bonded GSD's were put in the drop box at the shelter. Both are very calm and very nice. Shelter has aged them at approx. 1 1/2 years old. They seem to be good with other dogs.

Genna & Gretchen are both HW negative, have had advantage multi, vaccinations and rabies shot. Both have been altered by shelter. Pull fee to rescue that takes both is $99.00. Dogs can be split up if no rescue can help this bonded pair. 

Transport must be set up by the rescue.*


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## Riley_girl (Feb 20, 2005)

Any temp testing on them ? Could potentially foster them if they are good with other dogs and cats.....


----------

